# Back to riding



## CateFerret (18 July 2016)

Hi everyone 

I have been a keen rider as long as I can remember! I have had a couple of breaks before for different reasons and always sprung back into it just fine. 
This time round I'm feeling a little more sore than usual, I'm 27 with a few health issues than before. 

Anyway I guess what I'm asking is, will it get better? I've missed riding so much and have felt completely lost without it. 
I'm wanting to find a share to get back into a routine and perhaps that'll help with the fitness but at the same time I'm worried I'm broken. 

Hmm what to do. X


----------



## View (18 July 2016)

I had a break of 30 years and came back to it, and am currently on week 7 of an enforced break (broken ankle).  I don't thing you are broken, merely not conditioned for this - yet!

It will get better, but you need to listen to your body, do the right conditioning exercises and not do too much too soon.  My first ride back will be on a sensible steady ned on a walking hack.

So, how often are you riding at the moment, and what sort of riding are you doing?  I suppose what I am trying to say is that you will probably cope with an average riding school 1 hour hack with little difficulty, but one hour focusing on your position will have you aching.

Yoga, pilates will all help strengthen your core, while swimming is good for the CV element without putting undue strain on your joints.


----------



## CateFerret (18 July 2016)

View said:



			I had a break of 30 years and came back to it, and am currently on week 7 of an enforced break (broken ankle).  I don't thing you are broken, merely not conditioned for this - yet!

It will get better, but you need to listen to your body, do the right conditioning exercises and not do too much too soon.  My first ride back will be on a sensible steady ned on a walking hack.

So, how often are you riding at the moment, and what sort of riding are you doing?  I suppose what I am trying to say is that you will probably cope with an average riding school 1 hour hack with little difficulty, but one hour focusing on your position will have you aching.

Yoga, pilates will all help strengthen your core, while swimming is good for the CV element without putting undue strain on your joints.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply. 
I have been having an hours lesson twice a month and it is quite a workout too! We have realised I have weak left arm (not sure why) so we have been working on that; plus my seat (I'm a bit rusty) so I guess it's quite a lot to work on. 
I have a heart condition which makes me tire more than anything, but I get breathless pretty easily, I never really know how much to push myself however my doctor says it's ok to do so. 

I'm hoping to get a share / loan and then one day my own., so fingers crossed I can move past this. X


----------



## View (18 July 2016)

You will move past this, but you may need to change what you are doing somewhat.  If you are only riding twice a month, it will take a long time to build up riding fitness.

I'd be tempted to book a session with a sports physio, and get an exercise plan to help with your core and arm.

Can you increase to riding once a week?  I know that lessons are expensive, so possibly keep your lessons as they are, and then either group lessons or hacking on the other weeks.

Good luck.


----------



## CateFerret (18 July 2016)

View said:



			You will move past this, but you may need to change what you are doing somewhat.  If you are only riding twice a month, it will take a long time to build up riding fitness.

I'd be tempted to book a session with a sports physio, and get an exercise plan to help with your core and arm.

Can you increase to riding once a week?  I know that lessons are expensive, so possibly keep your lessons as they are, and then either group lessons or hacking on the other weeks.

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently trying to find another riding school as this one is in the top end of price, just doesn't seem to be that many around me. 

X


----------



## View (19 July 2016)

It might be worth posting in the relevant regional board asking for recommendations.


----------



## CateFerret (19 July 2016)

Good idea


----------

